# Things to do with your Tamron 150-600



## justawriter (Aug 11, 2014)

Take a picture of a bee fly at three meters





Bee flies are actually a group of flies that mimics bees and wasps so predators who don't like to be stung avoid them. They are fuzzy and sort of roly-poly leading one entomologist to quip, "If a bug can be adorable, this is it."


----------

